# Sneak Peak: PC Games Hardware 12/2010 mit Riesen-PDF-Archiv und Extra-CD!



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sneak Peak: PC Games Hardware 12/2010 mit Riesen-PDF-Archiv und Extra-CD! gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sneak Peak: PC Games Hardware 12/2010 mit Riesen-PDF-Archiv und Extra-CD!


----------



## Jarafi (28. Oktober 2010)

Finde ich echt super mit den 100 Heften als PDF die werd ich mir gleich besorgen gehen


----------



## BikeRider (28. Oktober 2010)

Kann jemand die Zeit vordrehen, bis Mittwoch ist ? 
Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
Muss ich mein Antivir deinstallieren, wenn ich die Premium der Heft-DVD drauf machen will ?

mfg OsFrontale


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2010)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Finde ich echt super mit den 100 Heften als PDF die werd ich mir gleich besorgen gehen



Bitte erst nächste Woche losgehen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Oktober 2010)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Kann jemand die Zeit vordrehen, bis Mittwoch ist ?
> Ich freue mich schon aufs Heft.
> Muss ich mein Antivir deinstallieren, wenn ich die Premium der Heft-DVD drauf machen will ?
> 
> mfg OsFrontale



Wenn das Premium-Setup es nicht automatisch macht, dann musst du die Free Edition vorher deinstallieren. Übrigens: Während der Installation einfach "Test ..." auswählen, die 90 Tage sind schon hinterlegt. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## ile (28. Oktober 2010)

Hammergeil!  Endlich ein (durchsuchbares) pdf-Archiv! Wird das demnächst dann auch auf die aktuelleren Hefte ausgedehnt? (Hoffentlich.)


----------



## Jarafi (28. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bitte erst nächste Woche losgehen


 

ja stimmt  ich war in meiner Euforie , verdammt noch 6 tage warten


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (28. Oktober 2010)

Bin jetzt schon gespannt was alles zu finden sein wird, die Redaktion wird sich sicher viel mühe gegeben haben.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (28. Oktober 2010)

Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke Leute!

Endlich kann ich alle Ausgaben auf meinem Notebook mit auf Montage nehmen!

Ihr seid echt die Grössten! 

Soetwas könnt Ihr ruhig jedes Jahr machen, und alle PDF-Ausgaben des Jahres als "Weihnachtsgeschenk" für die Leser mit auf die DVD packen, das wär doch was, oder?


----------



## vAro (28. Oktober 2010)

Super, endlich wurden die Wünsche der Leser erhört.

Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit als umgestiegender Magazin Abonnent an dieses Heft-Archiv zu gelangen, außer die PCGH 12/2010 doppelt zu kaufen?


----------



## GoldCatan (28. Oktober 2010)

Scheint eine super Ausgabe zu sein 
Noch eine Frage: Ist das Virenprogramm eine Vollversion oder nur eine Demo?


----------



## Antichrist (28. Oktober 2010)

> Durchsuchbares PDF-Archiv



WOW!

DIE Ausgabe wird garantiert gekauft!!!


----------



## nick5 (28. Oktober 2010)

Endlich kann ich meine 100 Hefte wegwerfen, aber eigentlich schade, habe mich auf die Schränke voller Magazine schon gewöhnt.  
Irgendwie, schweren Herzens werde ich sie wegwerfen müssen, selbstverständlich nur die bis 01.09.
Das sind tolle Neuigkeiten.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist beeindruckend. Die PCGH-Alleskönner-DVD soll wohl das PCGH-Knoppix beerben und noch weitere Features dazusteuern, darauf bin ich gespannt, ebenso auf die durchsuchbaren PDFs.
Der Core 2-Tuning-Artikel freut mich als E8400-Benutzer ausserordentlich. Schön, dass ihr für diese fast "alten" Prozzis noch ein Artikel bringt.


----------



## cmd (28. Oktober 2010)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Kann jemand die Zeit vordrehen, bis Mittwoch ist ?



Abo hilft, dann wird aus Mittwoch der Samstag vorher


----------



## h_tobi (28. Oktober 2010)

endlich habt ihr ein erbarmen an die User mit überfüllten Schränken.
Als Abonnent der ersten Stunde danke ich euch von ganzem Herzen für diese Aktion. 
Gerade die älteren Ausgaben musste ich letztes Jahr aus Platzmangel verkaufen/entsorgen.
Nur weiter so.


----------



## Progs-ID (28. Oktober 2010)

Ist sowieso schon gekauft. ​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Oktober 2010)

Thema ist closed, bitte im Sammelfred weitermachen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/123631-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-12-2010-a.html


----------

